
Cent.Co: Upvote with Ethereum - base698
https://beta.cent.co/
======
chejazi
Hey! I'm one of the cofounders of Cent. That link goes to the beta app which
lets you earn Ether (the currency powering Ethereum) by responding to
questions. You can also ask a question, provided you put a bounty on it.

Happy for any questions or feedback - we just launched Tuesday!

~~~
thrill
Recommend you identify in some way other than showing the age of the question
which ones are past the answer bounty stage. Also, I think the questioner
should set the lifespan, and it should be related to the amount of bounty
offered - i.e. higher bounty allows a longer lifespan, (hopefully) soliciting
a better reasoned response.

~~~
AdamSC1
Yeah, looking at the stackoverflow model would be good.

It's also worth noting that the anonymous nature of this will probably drive
down engagement. Look at Quora, people use it solely to build their personal
brand.

Right now people would answer on cent solely for the money.

Let them do both so you can appeal to a broader market.

------
maxbrody
Hey guys - cofounder/CEO here. Happy to answer any and all questions about the
service. I'm seeing a lot of talk of microtransactions, but really
microtransactions are not the core of the model. The core is the giving and
receiving of actual value as opposed to imaginary value that other networks
provide. That said, I do generally believe in the concept of microtransactions
and believe we will see more and better products that utilize them now that
things like Ethereum are maturing.

------
shp0ngle
I think failures of BitcoinTip and flattr and later relative failure of
Steem.it shows that there is really no market for micropayments for content.

But what do I do know, maybe ethereum is different.

~~~
repomies691
I think it has been quite obvious for very long time that in general there is
no market for micropayments/microtransactions. I don't see why on earth
someone would be willing to make small transactions all the time. Normal
people prefer doing less transactions than more. That's why subscription
services are popular.

~~~
maxbrody
CEO here. It's not that micro-transactions will replace macro-transactions,
but that micro-transactions provide a new type of behavior for people to
choose from. Rather than give a value that is network-specific (like a
"like"), you give and receive currencies that have actual value outside of the
network you are in.

------
ptenk
I think it's cool, despite Hacker News' general bearish outlook on
cryptocurrencies. +1 for not issuing your own tokens via ICO and using ETH
instead.

------
hathym
Why pay when quora is free?

~~~
lorenzfx
Why answer on quora if you can get paid on cent? (assuming it ever gets any
traction)

~~~
newsbinator
The most valuable answers I've seen on Quora were typically written by people
who don't need (and probably wouldn't notice) small tipped amounts.

~~~
MichaelGG
True, it's like if someone helps you with a favor, say helping you to move,
then you turn around and offer them three bucks for their help, you're likely
to get a rather negative reaction. Small tips are really not going to provide
any more incentive for people who can provide valuable answers. But I'd love a
way to attract attention to questions even if it meant having to put up
significant money. Stack Overflow sort of does this with the reputation
bounties.

